# First real Photojournalism assignment... advice...



## iamWALRUS (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm doing a multimedia presentation with stills, audio, and maybe a  little video.

The subject is a group that is trying to save and conserve an abandoned  mental asylum. I'm using their interviews along with stills to create  the presentation...

This is the first assignment I've gotten that has any sort of real  journalist qualities, so to be blunt I'm a bit nervous.

What should I ask them? Should I really concentrate on the group or the  asylum? The asylum is a great place to shoot... but I don't want to be  unclear... which is another issue. Should I make the project more about  the location with the group providing human subjects and opinions? or  should I just make the project focus on the efforts of the group and  their passion for the location? Or perhaps I'm just over thinking this  one... or under thinking.....


----------



## icassell (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's one of the best sources I've found for a very large selection of photojournalists in one place.  Looking at their stuff might give you some ideas.

The New Breed of Documentary Photographers


----------



## bennielou (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok, first of all do you have an agent? If not you need one. THEY will work out the money matters for you. You just go shoot.

Good wishes.

PS call my old agent at SIPA.  His name is Erik.  He will want to see some work, but if you make it on, you will be well represented.


----------

